# Changes to "Greenlighter" Accounts



## TheLoveBandit

As a basic reminder - whenever you've got a question you can try the SEARCH FUNCTION and see if it's been asked and answered already.  Chances are the answer is out there, you just have to find it.  Aside from UTFSE, you can always check SUPPORT for a question you have (again, because chances are it has been asked and answered - no need to ask again).


Anywho, to the recent changes:

*Signatures have been disabled*
This is in effect for everyone on the site (including staff).  We've had too many people abusing the sigs and causing threads to become unreadable.  The benefit vs the hassle has caused us to remove sigs from the site.  Perhaps with future software upgrades we will bring them back, but for now - Nobody gets a sig.

*No Private Messages (PMs) for Greenlighters*
Due to certain people repeatedly using our site to try and traffic drugs (and thereby endangering both our site and the members legally) we have had to remove PM privileges from the Greenlighter group.  New registrants are in the Greenlighter group until they reach 20 posts, and then they become Bluelighters will full PM capabilities.  Please keep in mind this is an automated change by the server, and may take a few hours to process after your 20th post.  While being a Greenlighter, you should still be able to PM with staff regarding account or site problems, but you cannot PM with other members (Green or Blue lighters).


----------



## Fry-d-

*No Uploads for Greenlighters*

To add to the recent changes to the greenlighter accounts some other restrictions have been imposed to prevent abuse and SPAM by new members. Now uploads to the gallery and post attachments have also been disabled for new members. Once you reach 20 posts all the perks of being a Bluelighter will be yours.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*How to become a Bluelighter*

We've upped the count of posts to change from Greenlighter to Bluelighter status.  It used to be a system account edit that would go into effect after 20 posts, but now it requires 50 posts.  There is no shame to being a GLer, and we wish to use those 50 posts to help us screen out people who are simply thrashing though pointless posts in the effort to obtain BLer status.

For more information, please refer to the Greenlighter's Guide.  Thank you.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Greenlighter Header Notice*

We've update the header box in SUPPORT with some nifty links, but also assigned that pretty green box to follow our Greenlighter members to any and all forums they visit in an effort to help them learn the basics while getting acclimated to the site.  There is an additional line added to the bottom of the GLer version indicating it will stop following them into every forum once they reach Bluelighter status, with a link to find out what it takes to become a BLer (funny how often that question keeps coming up  ).  This line is obviously left off of the SUPPORT forum header as it is intended to remain there for any future reference by anyone, not just GLers.

For more information on this, or a chance to offer further feedback, please see this discussion in SUPPORT.  Thank you.


----------

